# прибьют



## ttttr

Что значит  "прибьют"?
Если меня когда-нибудь прибьют, то это сделают из-за моих детей.


----------



## morzh

To kill. (3-rd person plural future - "they will kill")

If one day I'm killed - it's gonna be because of my kids.


----------



## Awwal12

Yes, in this context - "to kill". But note, please, that it normally has a comic connotation.


----------



## morzh

Comic? Frankly, never saw it used comically.
Can you give an example please?

"Прибить" has several other meanings, like:

Прибивать (гвоздями) - to fasten with nails. Я прибил доску.
Прибивать (к берегу) - wash out at a shore. Труп прибило к берегу.
Прибивать (пыль). Пыль прибило дождем.


None of those are comical.

PS. I remember from letter by Pushkin to his by then wife, he wrote "Ты радуешься, что за тобою, как за сучкой, бегают кобели, подняв хвост трубочкой и понюхивая тебе .... есть чему радоваться! 
....Прочти басню А. Измайлова о  Фоме и Кузьме. Фома накормил Кузьму икрой и селедкой.   Кузьма стал просить пить, а Фома не дал. Кузьма и *прибил* Фому как  каналью......Отсюда нравоучение:Красавицы! не кормите селедкой, если не хотите пить давать; не то можете наскочить на Кузьму. ".

This is the most comical example I personally could recall.  still this is not the word itself, but the letter as a whole.


----------



## Awwal12

> Comic? Frankly, never saw it used comically.


In the meaning "to kill" (which is the only relevant one) it surely has a slightly comic, joking connotation. It no way implies that someone will be really killed. See:
"Мама прибьёт меня, если я приду домой после восьми часов". 
"Если ты не сделаешь уроки через полчаса, я тебя прибью". 
"Криминальный авторитет по кличке Академик был в понедельник вечером прибит сообщниками." 

P.S.:


> и Ерема за то прибил Фому как каналью...коли кормишь селедкою, то давай же и пить


That is way too archaic use. I'm even not sure does it mean "to kill" here or not.


----------



## morzh

Я поправил текст - нашел оригинал. Там Кузьма был. 



Awwal12 said:


> In the meaning "to kill" (which is the only relevant one) it surely has a slightly comic, joking connotation. It no way implies that someone will be really killed. See:
> "Мама прибьёт меня, если я приду домой после восьми часов".
> "Если ты не сделаешь уроки через полчаса, я тебя прибью".
> "Криминальный авторитет по кличке Академик был в понедельник вечером прибит сообщниками."



Figurative - yes, but not really comical. There is noting comical in any of these statements. A child is really scared of his mother giving him beating if he's late.
A parent is really serious about being displeased with his child not doing the homework, and the threat is meant to be taken seriously too, not a threat of killing him, but "you will be beaten severely" - same way as if he would say "I'll kill you" - it is not taken as a death threat, but still taken seriously enough.

The last one may be comical. But then a murder/death in some cartoons, or in comedies also may be presented comically. Which does not mean that it is comical as such.


PS. Of course, Formally "прибить", in the sense of "violence" means "to give beating"; it is used as "kill" figuratively.


----------



## Awwal12

> Figurative - yes, but not really comical.


Agreed, probably it's a better term here.


----------



## Maroseika

I don't think прибить ever meant 'to kill'. And the farther in the past we move the less chances to encounter such a meaning. Even убить formerly meant just 'to beat', and to specify that it resulted in death they used to say убить до смерти.
In brief, прибить meant in former times and means now only 'to beat'.


----------



## morzh

Figuratively, in colloquial speech, it is used as "убить" as well.
Sometimes "прибить совсем, прибить насмерть".

— О, комедии очень сложно снимать! Гораздо легче * прибить человека и показать его труп* или избить героя в тюрьме, как в  Голливуде. 

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1503561

(статья из Огонька, интервью с Франсуа Озоном)


----------



## Maroseika

I'm afraid they are wrong. There is know such a meaning in any of the dictionaries I refered to.


----------



## morzh

Why are we always talking dictionaries? It is colloquial speech.

You want dictionary? Here!

*прибить*  — II разг. 1. (побить) verprügeln vt 2. (*убить*) totschlagen* vt прибить  I 1. anschlagen* vt; annageln vt (гвоздями) 2. (к берегу): прибить  волной ans Ufer spülen vt ( schlagen* vt] 3. (пыль и т. п.)  niederschlagen* vt; verhageln vt (градом) …

примеры использования (разг)

>>Вопрос пользователям НОД 4 - как *прибить* процесс ekrn.exe?

>>Какими средствами в JAVA можно *убить* процесс... например что нить на *...* Можно *прибить*  только те процессы которы вы сами создаете из JVM. *.. *(used interchangeably - you can only kill process, not beat it down)

>>Твоя задача - *прибить *парня, который *убил* твою жену. Чтобы пройти все  миссии, внимательно прочитай задание, а дальше расправься со своим  врагом Мистером Джеем. Для управления используйте мышку. (описание игры "Sniper Assassin")

PS. Notice please that we were discussing actual sentence, and the sense the word was used in in THAT sentence. That was "убить". And it does not even matter if that word actually means "I love you very much", as the only meaning that actually matters is the one it was used in, correct or not.


----------



## Awwal12

It seems everybody has lost the point of our discussion.
1. INITIALLY "прибить" meant "to beat" (other obvious meanings aside).
2. NOWADAYS it means "to kill", and at least in the absolute majority of cases - in FIGURATIVE meaning. (May Google help you.)
Any objections?  (P.S.: But I was actually surprised when I haven't seen that meaning in dictionaries. Probably the shift in the meaning is very recent.)

P.S.: Also, Morzh, note please that in your last example nobody was actually killed as well, since the speech was about film-making.


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe it's colloquial and rather new. Maybe.


----------



## morzh

Awwal12 said:


> P.S.: Also, Morzh, note please that in your last example nobody was actually killed as well, since the speech was about film-making.



No, you missed it.

In my last example, if you refer to "*прибить человека и показать его труп*" - what else does it mean? It does not matter it is in a movie: the person IS KILLED in the movie. 

Or do you mean that when we say "убить" in a movie - it actually means something else?
Don't think so.


----------



## Awwal12

> In my last example, if you refer to "прибить человека и показать его труп" - what else does it mean?


It means making a film about some murder, doesn't it? ) Or do you believe that an actor will be really killed? "Прибить" here surely has some different meaning that in "я тебя прибью, Вася", but some degree of figurativeness still seems to be preserved.


----------



## Awwal12

P.S.: Actually, one of the meanings of "при-" prefix is an incomplete action (like in "присыпать что-л. чем-л.", "припорошить", "притормозить"). Whatever "при-" in "прибить" meant initially (when "прибить" meant "to beat"), now it seems to define the figurative meaning of the verb and to prevent it from turning into a full synonym of the verb "убить". Really, how can one be "slightly killed"?..


----------



## Wertis

ttttr said:


> Что значит  "прибьют"?
> Если меня когда-нибудь прибьют, то это сделают из-за моих детей.



"Прибить" means "to kill". This word is usually used in action movies and films about criminals. On the one hand, "прибить" can be used as a joke, but on the other hand it can be said to or about someone who you hate very much and want to see dead or severely injured. I'll give some examples:

1) Если ты завтра не принесешь мою тетрадь, я тебя прибью - If you don't bring my copy-book tomorrow, I'll kill you. Such a phrase can be said by a schoolchild to one of his classmates. 

2) Если ты не вернешь деньги, мои люди тебя прибьют - if you don't return money, my guys (men) will likk you. This may be a fragment of a discussion among terrorists or just criminals.

Your original sentence has a negative connotation. It says that if a person is ever killed, this will have happened because of his children. We know nothing about what his children might prove to be responsible for murder in future, but doubtlessly "прибить" here really means "to kill".


----------



## Wertis

Awwal12 said:


> "Криминальный авторитет по кличке Академик был в понедельник вечером прибит сообщниками."



I see nothing wrong about this sentence. Of course never will you hear or see it in mass-media (newspapers, TV, radio), but in conversation such a sentence can easily be heard. "Прибить" isn't the best word here if you really mean "to kill/murder", but the whole sentence makes sense.


----------



## morzh

Awwal12 said:


> It means making a film about some murder, doesn't it? ) Or do you believe that an actor will be really killed? "Прибить" here surely has some different meaning that in "я тебя прибью, Вася", but some degree of figurativeness still seems to be preserved.




OK. I still do not understand you.

Here's the equation:

Фильм о том, как прибить человека и показать его труп. = Фильму о том, как убить человека, и показать его труп.

If what you are saying is correct (I am still missing it) then those two are not equal, and "филь про прибить" is not the same as "фильм про убить".

I am submitting those two are the same, thus making (in this context) "прибить=убить".

This is what I am saying - I am not sure what I am arguing with here.


----------



## galaxy man

Awwal12 said:


> Actually, one of the meanings of "при-" prefix is an incomplete action (like in "присыпать что-л. чем-л.", "припорошить", "притормозить"). ... Really, how can one be "slightly killed"?..



This is a very nice, subtle thought, so I set out to find more proofs along the same line.
But surprisingly, the more I look, the less clearly I see 

Riddle #1

To illustrate the various flavors of *при-* the lingvotech web site shows a list where we find: _(3) -- совершение действия в неполном объёме или на ограниченный срок (приоткрыть, приостано­виться) _ This seems to support your intuition beautifully!

On the other hand...

In the same list we also find: _(4) -- доведение действия до конца (приплыть, приучить)_ which seems to say that *при-*  may also carry a *final, dead-end meaning*...

Riddle #2

For the word *убить* the Словарь русских синонимов provides 123 synonyms, among them _прикончить, прихлопнуть, прикокнуть, пристукнуть, приколоть, пришить, пришибить, пристрелить, прирезать. _If I read them correctly, they all have the quality of _доведения действия до конца_, suggesting that *прибить*, too, may carry a similarly terminal meaning and serve as a synonym for убить.

On the other hand:

The same list of 123 synonyms for убить clearly indicates the opposite, since *прибить is not included in the list*. So, according to this dictionary,  it is not a synonym after all!

Go figure!


----------



## Awwal12

> Riddle #1
> 
> To illustrate the various flavors of при- the lingvotech web site shows a list where we find: (3) -- совершение действия в неполном объёме или на ограниченный срок (приоткрыть, приостановиться) This seems to support your intuition beautifully!
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> In the same list we also find: (4) -- доведение действия до конца (приплыть, приучить) which seems to say that при- may also carry a final, dead-end meaning...


I doubt that in the verb "приучить" it means a dead-end action, taking into account the verbal government (приучить к чему-л.). It's rather some kind of "attaching" (чего-л. к чему-л.).
As for "приплыть", при- here rather means plain arriving (like in "приехать", "прийти", "прибыть", "прилететь" etc.).
Of course, prefixes very frequently indicate perfective actions (either single or repeated), but I doubt that should be mentioned specially.


> Riddle #2
> 
> For the word убить the Словарь русских синонимов provides 123 synonyms, among them прикончить, прихлопнуть, прикокнуть, пристукнуть, приколоть, пришить, пришибить, пристрелить, прирезать. If I read them correctly, they all have the quality of доведения действия до конца, suggesting that прибить, too, may carry a similarly terminal meaning and serve as a synonym for убить.


You have the point, but in the each separate case the full meaning seems to be defined by the interaction of a verbal root and the prefix as an entire complex of its meanings. For instance, in "прикончить" there is additional possible interpretation "bringing to the end" ("при-" + "конец"), "прихлопнуть" usually refers to insects (so, the basic interpretation is "to attach smth with a slap {to the surface}") and in cases of humans it has a respective connotation ("прихлопнуть как муху"), etc. And, of course, it's the matter of imaginary associations to the huge degree.


> прибить is not included in the list


As I said above, it seems that verb has added itself into the list very recently.  You can note that 3 of 4 native speakers in this thread recognize it as "to kill".

2*Wertis*:


> I see nothing wrong about this sentence.


This sentence is at the very least stylistically lame since it combines a very formal general shape ("<был>+passive participle", "криминальный авторитет") with a colloquial verb "прибить".


> "Прибить" isn't the best word here if you really mean "to kill/murder"


What exactly was to be proven.


> This word is usually used in action movies and films about criminals.


Maybe we watch different TV?.. I must admit that I'm not a great fan of related movies, but the verbs describing murders that I would expect to hear in low colloquial speech or slang in the first place are "пришить"/"пришивать" and "замочить"/"мочить", but hardly "прибивать"/"прибить".


----------



## Wertis

Awwal12 said:


> Maybe we watch different TV?.. I must admit that I'm not a great fan of related movies, but the verbs describing murders that I would expect to hear in low colloquial speech or slang in the first place are "пришить"/"пришивать" and "замочить"/"мочить", but hardly "прибивать"/"прибить".



I don't think we watch different films. When I was speaking about words and phrases encountered in action movies I meant mostly American films where the original speech is translated into Russian. The words you have listed here such as "мочить" and  "пришить" are OK here and probably they are more likely to be heard than any other words or expressions. However "прибить" is also fine. I would like to mention once again that "прибить" is very often used as a joke and is not intended to intimidate or threaten someone. If you use one of the search engines (e.g., my favorite one - google), you'll see what I mean. I've already tried it myself and I've got convinced I'm right about the usage of "прибить".


----------

